# Projects Now On Facebook!



## HMF

*Many of your projects will now be shared on our Facebook page so that others can enjoy them!*


*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hobby-Machinist/1444068349245649?fref=ts*




*If you do NOT wish your project on Facebook, please put (No FB) in the subject/title!*


----------



## kd4gij

Nels
The FB link doesn't work.


----------



## Andre

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hobby-Machinist/1444068349245649?fref=ts


----------

